# White Spot On Coral Beauty



## Arkamaic

Hey all. Have had this CB for about a week and a half now. After a few days, noticed a small white spot below her lips. I noticed that she bites/nips at the LR. Theres also a maroon clown and chromis in the tank with no signs of the spot. All of them are eating fine, very active, all normal. Should I worry or is this a wear spot from the LR?? It has not grown in size or anything.

Will work for a picture.. may be tough.. shes active.

90 gallon reef
sg - 1.021
ph - 8.3
nitrates/ammonia/nitrites - o ppm
Temp - 79


----------



## Pasfur

I think you have a small infection setting in, probably just a small injury around the mouth. Centropyge angels are somewhat prone to parasitical infections, and are unfortunately sensitive to most medications. I had a similar issue with my Coral Beauty in 2008 and I "treated" it effectively by not treating at all. I documented the progress here:
http://www.fishforum.com/saltwater-fish-diseases/ich-experienced-fishkeeper-16824/

My basic concept behind treating for ich is to attempt to boost the immunity of the fish and allow its natural defenses to rid the infection. I have been extremely successful with his approach and today include garlic supplements as part of my daily feedings.


----------



## Arkamaic

Cool, just heard about the garlic supplement idea tho. Someone else mentioned it. 

And your idea makes plenty of sense, just like humans, many diseases need to be fixed by the body, all we can do is suppress the symptoms and do what we can to boost our immune system

Like Austin said in your thread, I'll document the progress to (1) have another example of what to do, and (2), further support your way of "treating" this issue.

I'll pick up some garlic supplement tomorrow at the LFS.


----------



## Pasfur

I strongly suggest Formula Two Marine Pellets by Ocean Nutrition. They are a slow sinking pellet food enhanced with garlic. Get the mini size pellets.


----------



## Arkamaic

Well picked some up. Clownfish and Coral beauty loved it. Which is good, allows me more of a variety in their diet. And the white spot seems smaller, at least less noticeable.

Clown is more normal now, before he would stay in the top 1/4 of the tank, now hes down by the coral and LR.

Something strange in my eyes tho, dad bought a blue tang the other day (advised to him add it last, did listen), shes about 2" long. She finally ate today, but didn't eat the garlic pellets or seaweed, instead she loves the frozen mysis I feed them. Anyone seen this from a tang?


----------



## Pasfur

Blue Hippo Tangs take several weeks to settle in well. It will eventually eat anything you put in the tank, but it may take a while.


----------



## Arkamaic

Update:

Been feeding the tank off and on between the Ocean Nutrition (Formula Two) and frozen mysis. Usually the mysis in the morning, with the other at night. 

The CB would pretty much eat only the pellets, really liked them, same with the clown.

The white spot at first got a little bigger and more pronounced, but after inspecting it last night, it has almost disappeared. Now its a small bump the same color as the fish, smaller this morning than last night.

So here is just more evidence that the garlic helps boost fishes natural immune system.


----------



## Pasfur

Great news. Keep feeding that garlic, even after the ich is long gone! This is awesome!!!


----------

